# Race teams around Pasadena



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm moving to Pasadena soon and was wondering if there is any sage advise on which cycling teams are among the better ones there. Better ones in terms of friendly people more than the states top ten riders although that won't hurt in keeping the rides fast. 
I'm aware of the teams listed on socalcycling but that does not really provide the information.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i don't know of any teams around pasadena but there are many in the l.a. area.

i belong to the south bay wheelmen...we are too far from pasadena but you will not have a problem finding a race team that you will want to join. the cycling talent here is immense.

there are super fast evening rides around the rose bowl on tuesday and thursday nights. it will be a peleton of about 100 riders easily doing 25mph and +. you'll find all you can handle there, on the roads and in the mountains around the area.


----------



## bean682x (May 8, 2006)

The Pasadena Athletic Association is a nice organization with lots of friendly folks and some fast riders, both masters and elite. They also have a 1-2 squad. Check out www.paacycling.org and www.paaprocycling.com.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bean682x said:


> The Pasadena Athletic Association is a nice organization with lots of friendly folks and some fast riders, both masters and elite. They also have a 1-2 squad. Check out www.paacycling.org and www.paaprocycling.com.


Thanks, I had noticed the paacycling.org. 
Haven't thought I would see danish frames on an american team...


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

*PAA is a good place to start*

It's one of the largest clubs in S. Cal and has a wide varitey of riders. There are also some other teams riders from this area ride for, though they are not necessarily based in this area. 

My suggestion would be to start doing the local training ride at the Rose Bowl on Tues. and Thurs evening (5:55 rollout) and you can see most of the teams represented and can judge for yourself. Most folks are friendly, but skill level can vary a lot. 

check out this site too for S. Cal cycling info. It's very helpful 
http://socalcycling.com/

email me if you want any more information
cheers
Pat


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Paa*

has a great cx squad as well


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> has a great cx squad as well


How is the cx in socal? I assume you have to bring your own fake mud but is it like Tucson where the cx races are on a grass lawn. The same one used the day before for ultimate freesbee?
edit: which is probably due to the general lack of interest and the fact it f*cking hurts to crash into a cactus.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no our races go from*



den bakker said:


> How is the cx in socal? I assume you have to bring your own fake mud but is it like Tucson where the cx races are on a grass lawn. The same one used the day before for ultimate freesbee?
> edit: which is probably due to the general lack of interest and the fact it f*cking hurts to crash into a cactus.


lovely courses like the Verduga Park race (put on by PAA) full on-the-beach courses (Reach the Beach Celopacific) to verything in between including the Urban Cross Series in LA.
It's a great scene, super friendly and quite competitive.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> lovely courses like the Verduga Park race (put on by PAA) full on-the-beach courses (Reach the Beach Celopacific) to verything in between including the Urban Cross Series in LA.
> It's a great scene, super friendly and quite competitive.


Sounds like the Stelvio will be taken out of retirement and have some wider tires on it then.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*

it's really (IMHO) about as cool a race scene as one could hope for
PAA is the #2 cx club in SoCal
they just gotta figure out how to take down Celo (no easy task)


----------

